# Hydraulic rams stuck?



## sslongmuir (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought a used 6.5 meyers to put on my toyota and it has the e-47 pump. I got it all on and couldnt get anything to move. The lift cylinder was in the up position when i bought it and it will lift the plow up another inch and whe i go to lower it it will only drop an inch. I think it is just the cylinders because there is pressure side to side after trying to remove the couplers and it does lift and drop but just gets stuck. I now have the angle cylinders off and drained and they wont move if i put my weight on them (170lbs) in or out. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

squirt a little penetrating oil in them and set them ram down over night it might work. how do the insides look if you shine a light in the hose hole. if they are rusted out on the inside you are going to be buying new rams. surplus center would be a good place to start for new ones.


----------



## sslongmuir (Feb 13, 2010)

Well i took them completely off and put some penetrating oil in them and let them sit all day. I used my press and tried one of the angle rams and it moved so i moved it a bit and am going to see if i can salvage them this way. I dont want to dump a lot of money into this setup since its not really worth that much lol. is there any cheap sites with decent used cylinders or anything else i should look out for?


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

sslongmuir;999479 said:


> Well i took them completely off and put some penetrating oil in them and let them sit all day. I used my press and tried one of the angle rams and it moved so i moved it a bit and am going to see if i can salvage them this way. I dont want to dump a lot of money into this setup since its not really worth that much lol. is there any cheap sites with decent used cylinders or anything else i should look out for?


New single acting rams are usualy dirt cheap as there is not much to them. If the ones you have are rusted out inside probably best to junk them and buy new, parts and machining will cost the same or more.


----------

